# 32bit jail on 64bit freebsd 8.x



## chrcol (Sep 17, 2010)

I read this was a new feature but cannot find any documentation on it.

To be sure of what I want.

I want a jail that is the same as native 32bit base OS.  So it compiles 32bit binaries by default without needing compat libs.

I have a situation where I need to use some old legacy 32bit only software but also need the base OS to be 64bit.


----------



## gkontos (Sep 17, 2010)

It was discussed here


----------



## chrcol (Sep 19, 2010)

already read that but the answer was too vague.

it involved copying compatlibraries which doesnt answer my question does it rely on compat or native 32bit inside the jail?

also didnt say the destination path for the copy.


----------



## gkontos (Sep 19, 2010)

chrcol said:
			
		

> already read that but the answer was too vague.
> 
> it involved copying compatlibraries which doesnt answer my question does it rely on compat or native 32bit inside the jail?
> 
> also didnt say the destination path for the copy.


Native from what I understood. Have a look herefor an example.


----------



## chrcol (Sep 22, 2010)

ok thanks, will let you know how it goes.


----------

